# need a custom or "community" mill



## MarthaCat (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband's family owns a gold mine in Colorado, west of Denver. They are a permitted operation and are producing high grade ore. Our engineer has been in contact with several local mills, but nobody has a mill that is actually up and running. We need a custom or "community" mill that can take pyritic gold ore to make concentrates. One possible arrangement would be to have another company buy our ore from the mine site, and we would agree to deductions for shipping, milling, refining and a reasonable profit to any company that can do these tasks so they can make some money too.


----------



## goldaa (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you had this ore assayed for content of gold an silver?


----------



## MarthaCat (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, the ore is between .65 and .85 for gold. 2 ounces a ton for silver.
Several assays have been done. The material is in a shrink stope and we have 16,000 tons. We will be popping out a stope round on a six foot vein in about a month, and the channel sample was 1.57 for gold.


----------



## solarsmith (Aug 5, 2012)

look up venture resorces, a new gold mill just got started above Idaho springs. I just got back into town. from spending all day digging out an old shaft above central city. I will be doing some test soon on my pyuritic gold ore. and will be running a very small scall floatation mill this fall. If you find any one that is taking ore please let me know .. My # is 303 503 4799
also you may want to contact the mill at lordsburg NM up and running.
or the maby soon to be running mill called colorado gold feilds near silverton.
Is your mine near the hide mine? they need a mill too! feal free to call Thanks BRYAN in denver colorado


----------



## MarthaCat (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Bryan!


----------



## solarsmith (Aug 21, 2016)

what mill are you using now? I just sent a ton to true blue mill just out side of central city. call me at 303 503 47..99 Bryan in Denver Colordo.


----------



## solarsmith (Sep 15, 2016)

I would be willing to help put together a community mill that would concentrate ore to a economic transportable state (a custom batch mill) using a jaw crusher a ball mill a flotation set and a air sparged hydro cyclone. then have a company like tcb leach the cons and we just rinse repeat and cash the checks. small scale, on site, on private land, not on blm or forest. we do the transporting. I am open to all ideas. Bryan in Denver Colorado.


----------

